# X-Bolt 26 Nosler for sale



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Picked this rifle up on kind of an impulse buy and now I’m not sure I want to begin a new rifle build.

X-Bolt Western Hunter in 26 Nosler. 26” matte black barrel, A-TACS AU camo stock, factory muzzle brake and separate thread protector...typical Browning quality.

New, never fired with all the factory goodies. $850 on UGE but may take less from a UWN member.


----------

